# BMW '67' 2000CS - $500 (Carpinteria)



## Threepeat (Mar 16, 2010)

From Craigslist - not my car, I don't know anything about it but maybe someone here can use iit for parts.

http://santabarbara.craigslist.org/pts/1658433516.html


----------



## bam2002 (Jul 17, 2007)

that is sad.
I used to have projects I would get to, Then I realized they were rotting away. So a few I moved into inside storage and the rest I sold off.


----------

